# WLAN Router Netzwerk u.a. mit Kabel einrichten



## dennis-sauer (9. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Netgear WLAN Router. Habe dann einen PC mit Kabel an dem Router angeschlossen und ein Laptop mit PCMCIA WLAN Karte. Internet läuft bei beiden wunderbar, nun möchte ich aber zwischen den beiden noch ein paar Daten hin und her schieben - ich bekomme das nicht eingerichtet. Beide haben die gleiche Arbeitsgruppe, finden sich aber nicht. Die Adressen werden per DHCP zugewiesen und sind mir bekannt...

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## zögge (13. April 2005)

Hallo Dennis.

Was hast Du den für ein Betriebssystem installiert?
Habe nur einmal vernommen, dass man noch per Assistent (Windows XP Prof.) ein kleines Firmen oder Heimnetzwerk einrichten muss/sollte, damit die Kommunikation unter den PCs schlussendlich einwandfrei funktioniert. Auch wenn Du von Hand alles schon richtig eingegeben hast klappt es nicht, du musst den Assistenten durchgehen, damit es geht.

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich dies nicht so recht glauben, wenn ich es nicht selbst schon erlebt habe. Bei meinen PCs zu Hause muss ich auch nichts dergleichen machen, wird alles selbst erkannt und eingestellt sobald ich den einzelnen PCs die Adressen zugewiesen habe, bei einem Kollegen allerdings hatte ich das selbe Problem. Nach langem hin und her, dort versuchen und diese Einstellungen ändern, haben wir es dann mit dem Assistenten versucht und schon haben sich die PCs erkannt 

Frag mich bitte einfach nicht wieso, ich habe keine Ahnung. Vielleicht weiss ja ein andere User hier über dieses Problem bescheid, würde mich auch noch interessieren.

Greets zögge


----------



## ChrisDongov (13. April 2005)

Hi,

weiß zwar auch nichts genaues zu dem Problem, habe aber trotzdem einen Lösungsvorschlag:

Wenn es nur darum geht Daten auszutauschen und du die IP Adressen kennst versuchs doch einfach mit nem FTP Server + Client. Das ist relativ einfach und dann sehr komfortabel. Zudem gibts da entsprechende Software auch als Freeware.


----------



## DerKleineBruder (13. April 2005)

Hi,

hast du eine Firewall aktiviert.
Wenn ja, solltest du dir das Regelwerk mal genauer ansehen.
Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Da es bei ausgeschalteter Firewall funktionierte, habe ich die Regeln nochmal überarbeitet. War halt zu "sicher" eingestellt.

Gruß und viel Erfolg.

das Brüderchen


----------

